# Come Jacqui admit it



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

You were watching Porno movies on expenses and your husband is covering for you :lol: :lol:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7970731.stm


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol: How very embarrassing for her.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Maybe they were watching them together...???

:lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You are a dirty bitch


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

if she was not sh*gged then as a minister she is now, no way back :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

And we paid for them to watch that shagfest !! :x

Sack her :roll: just amagine Her and her husband :roll: [smiley=sick2.gif] creepy !!

Tom.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> You were watching Porno movies on expenses and your husband is covering for you :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7970731.stm


Promote her to Minister for bean-flicking? :lol:

What's wrong with het liking some smut anyway? Why doesn't she just stand up and say, " SO what? My husband and I use porn as we are both deeply unattractive individuals, and need all the stimuli we can get."


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

> My husband and I use porn as we are both deeply unattractive individuals, and need all the stimuli we can get."


Is that why most people use porn then, cos they are ugly?
I thought you blokes liked women that watched porn with you?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

sporTTyminx said:


> > My husband and I use porn as we are both deeply unattractive individuals, and need all the stimuli we can get."
> 
> 
> Is that why most people use porn then, cos they are ugly?
> I thought you blokes liked women that watched porn with you?


Don't know about most people, by Jacqui falls into the deeply unattractive category for me.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe she is, but you didnt answer my question! 

.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

sporTTyminx said:


> Maybe she is, but you didnt answer my question!
> 
> .


Correct. This is a public forum. :wink:

I dare say the like of Vlastan would have plenty to say about the use of pwn within relationships, and the relative aesthetics of the individuals concerned


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What a saucy horsey! 

Wonder what they were watching.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I reckon she was all mouth and wearing the trousers. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

garyc said:


> Don't know about most people, by Jacqui falls into the deeply unattractive category for me.


Oh, come on Gary. She does have the occassional MILF day!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

As the old saying goes, you dont look at the mantlepiece while you are poking the fire.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh I dunno. That's quite some mantlepiece she's got going on there!!


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

mmme well ....although the old saying is....."A mouth's a mouth" :lol:



Tom.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Can you actually get hardcore porn on satellite? Why would you pay to watch it anyway when its available free online :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

He watches porn while she hangs out at Burger King looking for toyboy TT drivers... :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> Can you actually get hardcore porn on satellite? Why would you pay to watch it anyway when its available free online :?


The stuff you can pay for on sky is fucking shit!!!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jammyd said:


> The stuff you can pay for on sky is fucking shit!!!!


Not a repeat of '2 girls - 1 cup' again? :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> > My husband and I use porn as we are both deeply unattractive individuals, and need all the stimuli we can get."
> 
> 
> Is that why most people use porn then, cos they are ugly?
> I thought you blokes liked women that watched porn with you?


thats one of me very first questions on a date :lol: followed by...... do you take it up the, well im sure you get the idea


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

who still gets turned on by 80`s hairy muff/pissing porn midget nurses? :roll:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

KammyTT said:



> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > > My husband and I use porn as we are both deeply unattractive individuals, and need all the stimuli we can get."
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

If i got caught watching "Porn" are insinuated i like a bit of "Brown eye" action ...i would be castrated [smiley=bigcry.gif] by "Her indoors" 

:lol:

Tom.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

> thats one of me very first questions on a date :lol: followed by...... do you take it up the,


Hey, that's fair enough!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

sporTTyminx said:


> As the old saying goes, you dont look at the mantlepiece while you are poking the fire.


I do.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you?!
:wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What about when you are poking the mantlepiece? :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yes, and I look at (chimney) breasts too. :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i like to do both at the same time :roll:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

garyc said:


> Yes, and I look at (chimney) breasts too. :wink:


Hmm, do you have a large poker?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> I reckon she takes it all in the mouth wearing hold ups. :lol: :lol: :lol:


   :lol: Mighty ... really ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

sporTTyminx said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and I look at (chimney) breasts too. :wink:
> ...


I have never compared it with another.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe it is time you did!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

So long as you are 'prepared' then the 10 minute free view is plenty...........

I'll get me coat.............

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

John C said:


> So long as you are 'prepared' then the 10 minute free view is plenty...........
> 
> I'll get me coat.............
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I did not realise it lasted 10 mins!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------

